# MSN client



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

Whats a good msn client for Mac? The regular msn sucks, I've tried a few others, but which one seems to be the best?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have been using aMSN and it works great for me. 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/email_chat/amsn.html


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Personally I find Adium rocks. My only complaint is that in order to actually like it you have to give it a chance and customize it to your tastes otherwise you'll hate the application.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

*Videochat, MSN style!!*

I was pleased to see at Versiontracker this MSN chat client that -- GASP! -- supposedly handles videochat on a Mac! YAY!! :clap: I've not tried it, but will give it a spin now!

http://www.mercury.to/


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

I use FIRE .

Except their last version (1.5) sucks !
I really prefer the previous one.
a thing I love is its multi-client ability.

I use it to chat on AIM (ichat) , MSN and ICQ. All my buddies are on the same contact list and use one application. 

the bad side ...ni video, or audio conference on Ichat.

http://fire.sourceforge.net/

Enjoy


----------



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

wonderings said:


> I have been using aMSN and it works great for me.
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/email_chat/amsn.html


Does this one stay connected better than the actual msn client?
Thats my main beef with msn...


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

AdiumX, AdiumX, AdiumX.

It's simpley the best MSN client out there. I've tried Fire, aMSN, and Proteus, and they don't compare. Adium is not only the most customisable, but I find uses the fewest resources too.

I agree with Chealion though, you really want to personalise both your contact list and your message windows to your own tastes.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have never lost a connection with aMSN, my sister was always losing her connection with MSN on a iMac, and she uses it a lot. Now she uses aMSN and has had no dropped connections or anything like that


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Chealion said:


> Personally I find Adium rocks. My only complaint is that in order to actually like it you have to give it a chance and customize it to your tastes otherwise you'll hate the application.


agreed!
I use trillian on my pc's and adium on my mac...

BTW... 0.75 just released....


----------



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

I just downloaded adiumx, it seems pretty good so far...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

stevieb said:


> I just downloaded adiumx, it seems pretty good so far...


you can setup your AIM ICQ MSN YAHOO etc. on there....


----------



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

for some reason my display picture doesn't show up for any other users, any thoughts?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

No idea... I don't have that prob... Make sure it's like 50x50 at the largest.... MSN doesn't like large images... And I think it has to be under 10kb or something... A jpg should be fine


----------



## AdrianL (Jul 23, 2003)

Adium is good.. but boy is it buggy... crashes a lot...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

very strange... doesn't crash on me at all...

I did get crashing on Sat... but that was because MSN's servers were messed up... since sat. afternoon it's been fine for me... running 0.74... now running 0.75


----------



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

Got the picture working...i had to make it bigger! who knows....

the program is REALLY good though.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I downloaded Adium last night and I have to say, so far I love it...

MSN and AOL going at once, nice layout... Seems really really really nice!

Nice reccomendation


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

I use AMSN, and with the server problems this weekend I was still "connected" to other AMSN users, even though we were both "offline" and couldn't see the friends list. So long as we were already chatting (window open) before the server hiccuped and booted us, we could still talk.

LCML


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i'm going to try adium now
i get really annoyed at msn always losing connection too


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

oh man after lots and lots of customizing, i finally got it the way i like
and now that i do, i like it better than msn
oh and i like how i can actually see user pics now
does adium support webcam?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

not sure if it supports webcam... havn't tried... I've got my cam on my pc..

I did run into something weird today with 0.75...

a bunch of my ICQ users are now listed as AIM users.. and when I message them... it goes to the AIM users who have the persons ICQ username.. if that makes sense... basically - the message is going to wrong people...


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

KardnalForgotHisPassword said:


> AdiumX, AdiumX, AdiumX.
> 
> It's simpley the best MSN client out there. I've tried Fire, aMSN, and Proteus, and they don't compare. Adium is not only the most customisable, but I find uses the fewest resources too.
> 
> I agree with Chealion though, you really want to personalise both your contact list and your message windows to your own tastes.


OH MY

Is it EVER good.

Glad I installed this. Thanks for the tip, folks!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the heads up on AdiumX. Excellent recommendation!

Quick question (...or maybe I should post this elsewhere...)

Anyone know how to move the contact list? I've got mine in the top right corner of my screen and I'm not able to move it...
________
ZG1000


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Just installed AdiumX yesterday... great software!

Yo_Paully: Some themes don't allow you to move the contact list. Just change the theme to standard, then move the window, then change it back.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

a7mc: Thanks! 
________
starcraft 2 replays


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

0.75.1 is out if you were having problems with crashes...


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

yo_paully said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on AdiumX. Excellent recommendation!
> 
> ...


Hold the "apple key" and move it where you want.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

I've been really impressed with Proteus - except for the recent issue that caused everybody to disappear if one person logged off, but this has since been fixed. I'm always reluctant to switch to a new app when I have one that works but I may try Adium to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I use adiumX (0.75) with Lotus Sametime, AIM and Messenger - works like a charm - fairly basic usage though - just text most of the time.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

maximusbibicus said:


> Hold the "apple key" and move it where you want.


maximusbibicus: that works too. sweet 

thanks for the pointers everyone!
________
Kawasaki EN450A


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

adium. kicks. ass.

amazing app!


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah, adium is good, are there more games though? all I see is (tic tac toe)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

They haven't been able to implement anymore games lately, but it will happen eventually. Hopefully after they get a proper File Transfer set up in the program (my only complaint about the program).

That said, what extras are people using? I'll post mine if I know people actually want to know.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I emjoy the yomama generator... type /mom and voila.. 

On another note: for some reason my MSN contacts are showing their e-mail address and then their username below... I don't want/care to see their e-mail.... hwo do I change that? I tried a few things... but nothing seemed to work...


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

dmpP said:


> On another note: for some reason my MSN contacts are showing their e-mail address and then their username below... I don't want/care to see their e-mail.... hwo do I change that? I tried a few things... but nothing seemed to work...


View > Contact Name Format

And then play one of those four options. 

There are also some naming options under Preference > Contacts > MSN > Advanced.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

u got me, but I dont see their email adress unless i hover the mouse over it for a few minutes


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I figured it out...

very strange though... for it to take effect (the first time) I had to sign out of MSN and back in... afterwards it worked fine and would change when I selected a different option...

It's still BETA... hehe


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

been using it for a while...love it.
proteus isn't far behind, but is much more buggy and less customizable.
once blocking and better file transfer is implemented in adium i won't flip-flop between it and proteus anymore.

my adium xtras being used are "big icons" message view with my own image in the background, and a modded "mockie" contact list...i'll include a screen shot if someone can outline how to thumbnail etc.

chealion...please post yours or a screen shot...i like checking out other people's customizations


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

adb_ii - Here you go: (See attachment)


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

here's my screen cap..


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

here's my screen capture...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

adb_ii... what's with the temp, calendar, and other items on thei left side of your screen?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

dmpP said:


> adb_ii... what's with the temp, calendar, and other items on thei left side of your screen?


www.konfabulator.com

The download comes with those items standard, and you can download additional widgets.

Do a search on here for it, and you will get some good info.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

yoy!

And where'd you get that wallpaper!?


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

looks like there won't be a need for konfabulator once 10.4 comes out....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

dmpP - Dashboard in 10.4, isn't an exact replacement for Konfabulator but it does use the same basic premise. Konfabulator's widgets are generally constant, in that you always have them showing (widgets you have set to Konsposé excluded.)

Dashboard is more like a sandbox where you have useful tools that you can enact if you want.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

ya the widgets on the left are from konfabulator...awesome program worth the money i think...

desktop is courtesy of www.skins.be
you're all forever in debt to me...lol. anyone else who uses adium please post your screen shots


----------

